# Schwangerschaftsfragen – es wird ein kleines Norco



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

Hi Mädels

Die Kurzversion. Eigentlich wollte ich nur meinem Kind auf Feldwegen nachfahren können und hab mir ein unsäglich schweres gebrauchtes Hardtail gekauft. Dann bin ich aus Versehen quasi mal einen Schleichweg durch den Wald gefahren. Gas gegeben. Huch. Spass. Eine Weile behauptet, dass man auch mit einem zu langen marathon hardtail von 15,5 kilo mit Käfigpedalen Spass haben kann. Ja. Bis ich ein anderes ausprobieren durfte. Ende der Geschichte, ich habe mir gerade das teuerste Ding meines Lebens bestellt: ein Norco Sight 7.1 von letztem Jahr.  Die Ausrede dabei ist, dass es gar keine anderen Versionen mehr als S gab. Nun. Hüstel. Da das Ding so auffällig ist, sollte ich schleunigst fahren lernen weil sich garantiert jeder an mich erinnern wird.  

Zu mir. Ich bin schon 36, habe bisher behauptet, Fahrräder sind maximal Mittel zum Zweck. Wenig Ausdauer, gut Kraft, leider eher oben als unten. 1.65 klein mit leider kurzen Beinen. Fahren tu ich hauptsächlich gemässigte Singletrails, zwischen flowig und recht technisch, aufabaufab und auch mal steiler runter gibts hier rund um meine Stadt alles. Meistens eher kurze Strecken. Können tu ich nicht viel, fahre erst seit dem Frühjahr. Am üben bin ich Gleichgewicht, enge Kurven, rückwärts absteigen, Stoppie, Trackstand, Treppen, Vorderrad heben, Hinterrad heben und erstes leichtes versetzen. Und nicht auf die Schnauze fallen. 

Beim auf das Norco warten und hibbeln tun sich natürlich tausend Fragen auf. Mögt ihr mal?

Lenker – der wird saubreit sein. Wie breit fahrt ihr denn? Soll ich mal auf 74 oder 72 kürzen, oder fahrt ihr teilweise auch breiter?

Standoverheight – ist knapp. Ich hab 76cm ohne Schuhe und das Bike wird 75cm haben. Ich kann normal darüber stehen, aber eine Handbreit ist das nicht. Hattet ihr damit schon mal Probleme oder fahren andere auch noch so knapp?

Wechselt von euch auch jemand auf 1x12? Ich hatte eine 1x11 mit einem 32er dran zum testen und mir hat bergauf was gefehlt, aber dicke. Der Aufpreis zur neuen 1x12 war nur 200 Euronen, das hab ich grad geordert. War mir unsicher mit welchem Blatt vorne. ich hab jetzt mal ein 30er. Denkt ihr, das ist zu klein? 

Fährt sonst noch jemand ein Norco?

Und ist es normal, sich zu freuen wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten?


----------



## mtbbee (10. Juni 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Zu mir. Ich bin schon 36, habe bisher behauptet, Fahrräder sind maximal Mittel zum Zweck.



süße 36 .. oh man waren das noch Zeiten, da bin ich am Gardasee noch mit dem Hadtail gewesen und Starrgabel  .... aber jedem kommt mal die Erleuchtung auch wenn man einige viele Jahre älter ist 



Lalyle schrieb:


> Standoverheight – ist knapp. Ich hab 76cm ohne Schuhe und das Bike wird 75cm haben. Ich kann normal darüber stehen, aber eine Handbreit ist das nicht. Hattet ihr damit schon mal Probleme oder fahren andere auch noch so knapp?



erst kaufen und danach fragen? was würdest Du aus meiner Antwort schlußfolgern? : passt nicht ! zu wenig Spiel, Du wirst Dir weh tun 
Nein im Ernst, da mußt Du jetzt wohl fühlen und hoffen das Du damit klar kommst



Lalyle schrieb:


> Lenker – der wird saubreit sein. Wie breit fahrt ihr denn? Soll ich mal auf 74 oder 72 kürzen, oder fahrt ihr teilweise auch breiter?



Ich mag die ganz breiten Dinger nicht, ich hätte gerade im Urlaub die Gelegenheit mich öfter einzufädeln, da wäre Breite über 72 lästig gewesen (gibt nicht immer breitere Schneisen). Mußt Du probieren, ist ja abhängig von Deinen Vorlieben und Vorbaulänge. Kürzen geht immer ..



Lalyle schrieb:


> H
> Wechselt von euch auch jemand auf 1x12? Ich hatte eine 1x11 mit einem 32er dran zum testen und mir hat bergauf was gefehlt, aber dicke. Der Aufpreis zur neuen 1x12 war nur 200 Euronen, das hab ich grad geordert. War mir unsicher mit welchem Blatt vorne. ich hab jetzt mal ein 30er. Denkt ihr, das ist zu klein?



Fahre an 26" 1x11 hinten 10/42 vorne 28
27.5" 1x11 hinten 10/42 vorne 26
Fatbike (sind ja 29") 10/42 vorne 24


... nun freu Dich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Juni 2016)

Sehe ich genauso, erst freuen, dann fahren fahren fahren und nochmal fahren, alles andere kommt von selbst, Lenkerbreite, etc. und wenn Du schon geordert hast ist es eh zu spät, aber alles halb so wild ein Kettenblatt zu tauschen ist ja keine Hexerei.

Mir persönlich reicht 1x11 auch auf allen Bikes (Race HT, Race Fully, Fat usw.) aber wie gesagt bestellt ist es ja schon.

Wann kommt es denn, hoffentlich noch in der Sonne


----------



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

Grins... ja, erst ordern dann fragen ist natürlich wahnsinnig geschickt. 

Ich habe ein paar Bikes probegefahren (Stumpy als 29", Scott Spark, Norco Optic und Norco sight). Von Spezi wollte ich eigentlich das Rhyme testen, aber das war nicht mehr zu kriegen, hätte ich nur blind bestellen können. Eine im Mädelskurs hier hatte es recht neu – wollte es aber ganz offensichtlich niemandem zum draufsitzen geben. Das Test-Sight war ein diesjähriges, also mit 150mm vorne. Das letztjährige hat 140mm und dementsprechend eine 0,5mm niedrigere Überstandshöhe. Bei dem diesjährigen konnte ich darüberstehen, kam deshalb gar nicht auf die Idee, dass es zu knapp sein könnte. Auch der Händler hat nicht interveniert. Das mit der Handbreite hab ich dann eben erst später gelesen. Wobei man im steilen ja eh eher nach hinten absteigen soll, oder? Naja. Ich werde es sehen. Oder spüren. 

Lenker – hier sind die Wege schon recht schmal, von daher sind 76 wohl gewagt. Die Meinungen scheinen sehr zu differieren. Mech sagt, breit ist toll, bloss nicht kürzen. Kursleiterin sieht keinerlei Vorteile in der Breite. Mh. Ich frag mich vorallem auch bezüglich der Handgelenke. Hatte den Eindruck, dass ein breiter Lenker eher dazu führte, dass meine Gelenke nicht mehr auf einer geraden Linie waren. Aber vielleicht lags am Lenker? Hab eh schon Probleme mit einem operierten HG rechts. 

Ja, wann kommt es denn. Das Bike wäre schon bereit zum Versand. Aber die 1x12 kommt halt erst Mitte Juni. Hoffe, sie kommt auch wirklich dann und ich muss nicht mehr lang warten. Weil. Sonst. Dreh ich durch. 

uuuuh.... es ist so... uhhhh.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Juni 2016)

Die Lbreiten Lenker sind gewohnheitssache und auch Frage des Einsatzgebietes. Bei meinem Freerider hab ich beispielsweise nen breiteren Lenker als am AM.
Lenker sind nicht sooo teuer in der Neuanschaffung, besonders im Bikemarkt kriesgste auch alle möglichen gebrauchte. Kann sogar sein, dass der verbaute zuviel/zuwenig Rise hat o.ä. und du dich eh nach nem anderen umsiehst. von daher erste Runde mal ungekürzt probieren, absägen kann man's auch nach paar Tagen noch, und sollte später doch wieder ein breiterer gewünscht werden, gibt's günstig nen gebrauchten oder etwas teurer nen neuen in Lieblingsfarbe   Also erstmal testen  Und vielleicht ist dein Händler ja nett und hat nen gebracuhten schmäleren, den du daheim sleber mal testweise anschrauben kannst für ne Testrrunde, zum Vergleich...


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2016)

Gratuliere zum neuen Bike, ist bestimmt ein Traum!
Ich fahre auch ein Bergabrad mit einem Oberrohr auf Schrittlängenhöhe und es stört mich nicht weiter.
Kleine Menschen mit kurzen Beinen und viel Federweg am Zweirad, da bleibt das nicht aus.
Den Lenker würde ich ausprobieren und dann kürzen, für mich reichen 76 cm aus aber ich fahre auch einen Lenker mit 12 Grad Kröpfung nach achtern, damit kann man bei schmaleren Schulter breitere Lenker fahren.
Und ich bin schwer beeindruckt! Du fährst erst seit dem Frühjahr und bist schon beim Trackstand, VR anheben, HR versetzen usw. 
Ich habe für all das soo lange gebraucht  bin aber auch viel älter, ist aber irgendwie auch keinTrost


----------



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

Danke euch!

Das mit dem Lenker macht Sinn. Werde erst mal so testfahren. Gekröpft und Rise - wie geht das? Biegung zu mir und nach oben? Was bewirkt das?

Ja, das Bike ist ein Traum. Ferrari für eine Bäuerin. Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen einem eher drittklassigen Frauensight zum aufrüsten oder dem Topbike. Einerseits war das Forma halt etwas fad in blau. Und gerechnet wären die Einzelteile dann eher teurer geworden als das Komplettbike. Ausserdem... orange matt, was soll ich sagen.  Und ich bin eine, die gute Dinge schnell liebt und dann lange behalten möchte. Also macht es wahrscheinlich Sinn so. Hab auch lange gespart.

Nur eben. Ich muss moch bisschen beeilen mit fahren lernen. So Technikzeug find ich einfach lustig und mach es gern. Dafür scheisst mich Konditionsttaining so dermassen an.  Allerdings - zwischen den Sachen üben und den Sachen können liegen dann schon Welten, nur dass das gesagt ist. Gerade beim Anheben vorne und hinten hab ich glaub noch nix sauber beieinander. Sattel beim Oldiebike ist oben und breit wie Sau, ich befürchte, ich mach die Bewegung zu sehr nach oben statt hinten. Und beim Hinterrad heben hab ich mir herrlich die Pins ins Schienbein gerammt.

Apropos. Empfehlungen für Schienbeinschutz der nir gerade die Pons abhalten soll? Minimalistisch? Am Knie werd ich einen weichen Ixs haben.

Gibts hier eigentlich keine Frau mit einem Norco?


----------



## Lalyle (30. Juni 2016)

Ah. Es ist wirklich wie schwanger sein. Mindestens ist die Geburt genauso mühsam. 1x12 hat Lieferschwierigkeiten und man konnte mir keinen ernsthaften Liefertermin mehr sagen. Es bleibt also definitiv bei 1x11 mit einem OVAL. Mittlerweile steht das Bike in Einzelteilen bei meinem Mech und ich warte darauf, dass ich endlich die richtige Kurbel kriege. Bekam eine 175mm statt einer 170mm. Was dann eher mühsam ist, weil erstens keine 170er mehr lieferbar war und zweitens mein Händler im Ausland ist. Seufz. Ich stelle fest, Minigolf ist einfacher. Ich will endlich in den Wald. Argl.

Was denkt ihr, soll ich das Bike erstmal mit Schlauch fahren oder würdet ihr gleich umrüsten auf Tubeless? Ich bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig wie mühsam und sauereianfällig das dann wird. Ich hab Notubes und zwei Schwalbe Tubelessready Reifen. Schaff ich das selber?

Mudguard – ich dachte immer, das dient nur der eigenen Sauberkeit, bekam nun gesagt, es wäre auch gut um die Gabel zu schützen bei Sauwetter und Schlamm. Wie macht ihr das?

Hat jemand einen Link oder so mit einer Auflistung/Übersicht was ich so alles beachten muss bei der "Pflege" und Wartung meines Oranginchens? Mehr als waschen und Kettenpflege kenn ich nicht, aber ich nehme an, da wird noch ein bisschen mehr fällig.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juni 2016)

Fahres erst einmal und genieße es, warum nicht mit Schlauch. Auf dem Photo stehen doch komplette Laufräder nebendran, wenn das Deine sind, fahr sie einfach, umrüsten kannst Du immernoch wenn der nächste Reifen fällig ist, wenn Du es dann noch möchtest.
Einen Mudguard fahre ich an meiner Singlecrowngabel - aber nur weil ich so einen hauchdünnen aus Carbon für "kleines Geld" gekauft hatte und dieser sich nachhaltig weigert kaputt zu gehen. Ob man es braucht? Im Winter finde ich ihn sinnvoll, im Sommer knabbert er immer die kleinen Tannenzapfen auf.
Und was die Pflege betrifft, mit der Zeit kaufst Du so nach und nach was Du brauchst.
Ich wasche meine Zweiräder nur mit Schlauchwasser ab, das aber regelmäßig - und dann wische ich den Rahmen plus Anbauteile mit Putzöl ab und vor allen Dingen säubere ich die Standrohre der Gabel und den Dämpfer mit einem weichen Tuch nach fast jeder Fahrt, das wars. Kettenpflege und Pflege der kleinen Ritzel achtern und an der KeFü dann nach Bedarf. Und nach ruppigern Einsätzen kontrolliere ich die Schrauben, um sie gegebenenfalls nachzuziehen. Da kenne ich aber schon die "Pappenheimer" welche sich mal etwas lösen.
Da finde ich für uns Laien und Schreibtischtäter einen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel sinnvoll,  da wir das ja nicht im Gefühl haben. Und so müssen wir nicht wegen jeder Schraube in die Werkstatt rennen. Das ist aber nur anzuraten wenn Du auch Lust und Zeit hast Dich damit zu beschäftigen, sonst ist die Werkstatt die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Lalyle (1. Juli 2016)

Super, vielen Dank. Bei der Menge an möglichen Produkten hat man ja schnell mal das Gefühl, dass man mit einfach Fahren und danach Wasser etwas retro ist.  Dann mach ich das mal so. Bisschen selber was machen können will ich unbedingt. Denke, das macht auch Sinn, will nicht wegen jedem Schräubchen rennen müssen. 

Vor einer halben Stunde bin ich zum ersten Mal draufgehockt, yeeeeah! Nun noch Feintuning, Lenker leicht kürzen, Sattelstütze anpassen, Feder und Dämpfer und etwas Krimskrams kaufen. Und heute abend liegts bei mir im Bett, äh, stehts im Keller. Zwar noch mit falschen Kurbeln, aber immerhin. Ich. Freu. Mich. So.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Juli 2016)

Wenn es trockener Dreck ist - abfegen, mit einem Handfeger, Ecken mit einem Pinsel
Schlamm mit viel Wasser abspülen.
Grundreinigung so 1x im Jahr mit Wasser mit Spülmittel drin, anschließend gut abspülen.
Ok, natürlich die Kette,  Schaltung etc. nach Bedarf ölen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenschaltungsprobleme-und-moegliche-loesungen.468161/
Tipps zur Bremse findest du hier:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf

Dann hoffe ich mal das es keine allzu schwere Geburt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (1. Juli 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde, es ost vollbracht. Heute Abend wurde mein Bike geboren... Es ist ein... Kleiner Nemo, äh, Norco!

Morgen wird es zum Haustrail geradelt und im Regen getauft. Bin gespannt. Noch hab ich ein bisschen Respekt vor all dem Einstellen und herausfinden was wohl optimal ist. Aber ich denk mal, es wird auch suboptimal eingestellt schon schön spassig sein.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das es keine allzu schwere Geburt wird.



Die Wehenphase war etwas harzig. ;-) Klasse Link, danke! Wobei. Ist ja schon fast eine Bremsbibel.

Dann bin ich jetzt Besitzerin von zwei kleinen Pumpen, Multitool, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Kettenöl und einem Sugus. Falls euch sonst noch was unverzichtbares in den Sinn kommt, nur zu.

Ah. Ich brauch erwas um es im Keller hinstellen zu können. Leider öffentlich zugänglich (Kinder, argl), also gern stabil aber nicht zu gross. Ideen?


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juli 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> ...Falls euch sonst noch was unverzichtbares in den Sinn kommt, nur zu.
> ...


Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue fallen mir ganz spontan Bikeschuhe ein


----------



## Lalyle (1. Juli 2016)

He, die Sohle klebt wie Leim!  Zum Glück sieht man nicht, dass ich noch Bikinitop und einen Stetson aufhatte. 

Meinem Sohn ist sofort aufgefallen, dass das Rad nicht strassentauglich ist. Keine Reflektoren. Hahaha.


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juli 2016)

Das Bein sieht auf jeden fall schon mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## 4mate (2. Juli 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> und einem Sugus


----------



## Lalyle (3. Juli 2016)

So, ich war gestern wegen Husten und Regen nicht im Wald, aber auf dem Park-, äh, Spielplatz damit. 

Ich glaub, das OVAL 28er war ein Volltreffer. Wird sich dann Bergauf zeigen, aber bis jetzt fühlt es sich genau richtig an.

Noch gar nix ist Feder und Dämpfer. Werkseinstellung war viel zu träge, zu weich. Haben dann mal beiden mehr Luft gegönnt und der Pike bisschen mehr Rebound. Aber es ist noch nicht so "lebendig" wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich hab momentan kein Token drin. Denkt ihr, das würde helfen? 

 Bei der Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline hab ich bisschen Hemmungen, weil ich die zwei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten glaub noch nicht so recht verstehe. Wie geh ich da am besten vor? Einfach planlos ist wohl nicht so der Hit?! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil? Wäre froh um einen guten Link oder Ideen zur Vorgehensweise.

Heute Abend gehts trotz Husten in den Wald. Freuuu. Meins. Endlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juli 2016)

Vorsicht, nicht mit Erkältungen Sport machen, da kann schnell mehr draus werden.
Unser Sohn hatte erst vor drei Wochen eine angehende Lungenentzüdung.
Auch Herzmuskelentzündung kann es geben.

Was mir aber hilft wenn eine Erkältung droht, also nur leichtes kratzen im Hals, Nase läuft ein bisschen.
KEIN Fieber!
Man lutscht irgendwelche Bonbons die aber nicht wirklich helfen...
Ich nenne es immer "mal leicht durchwärmen" so eine Stunde Bewegung OHNE das man ins Schwitzen kommt, nur das einem warm dabei wird.
Da löst sich auch, an der frischen Luft, der ganze Schleim in den Atemwegen und man kann ihn ausspucken / niesen.
Danach sind die Atemwege frei.
Viel trinken und nach einem Bad ins warme Bettchen.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## michel77 (3. Juli 2016)

Hilfe von Herstellerseite:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes

Nur in psychisch gefestigter Verfassung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cane-creek-db-inline.727820/


----------



## Lalyle (8. Juli 2016)

Danke euch... Richtig schlimm krank war ich nicht, aber der Schleim nervt irgendwann. Ein bisschen reduziert waren wir trotzdem unterwegs und es hat gereicht um zu merken, dass der Nemo ein guter Kauf war und richtig Spass macht. 

Feder scheint mir recht gut zu passen, Dämpfer bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Dass er wahrscheinlich einen Schaden kriegt und eingeschickt werden muss, hat mir mein Mech schon verklickert. Ich hoff aber noch. Bisher ist alles unauffällig. Die Bremsen schleifen noch ein bisschen. Und die Sattelstütze ist zu hoch für mich, so 1-2 cm. Sehr dumm. Die werde ich mal austauschen müssen gegen eine Reverb 100mm. Kurbel ist definitiv zu lang mit den 175. Fährt hier jemand 165? Angemacht wäre ja 170, aber vielleicht würd ich am besten grad noch kürzer fahren?


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Dämpfer bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Dass er wahrscheinlich einen Schaden kriegt und eingeschickt werden muss, hat mir mein Mech schon verklickert.



Versteh ich nicht. Defekt ab Werk oder was?

Kurbel: nimm ruhig 165mm. Hat halt einen etwas schlechteren Hebel, aber man kann ja auch die Kettenblattgröße anpassen, wenn es bergauf nicht reichen sollte. Ich finde, der Hebel fällt nicht wirklich auf. Dafür kann man mit einer kürzeren Kurbel angenehmer höhere Trittgeschwindigkeiten fahren, und ein kleinerer Gang mit höherer Trittfrequenz soll ja eh knieschonender sein.
Mit der kurzen Kurbel langt es ja dann vielleicht mit der Sattelstütze. Wenn die jetzt 1cm zu hoch ist, und die Kurbel 1cm kürzer wird, käme das gerade so hin!


----------



## Lalyle (8. Juli 2016)

Stimmt! Danke Scylla, gute Idee. Ich frag dann mal den Händler. (Der mich inzwischen wahrscheinlich hasst...) Die x01 müsste es in 165 geben. Dich wollte ich sowieso mal noch fragen – was für eine Reifenkombination fährt du? Ich fahr jetzt meine MM/HD mal zu Boden, dann schau ich weiter. Aber meine Freundin hat auf ihrem Spark zwei Ron drauf und die gehen gar nicht. Schnell, aber null Grip auf Nass und Wurzelig.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Stimmt! Danke Scylla, gute Idee. Ich frag dann mal den Händler. (Der mich inzwischen wahrscheinlich hasst...) Die x01 müsste es in 165 geben. Dich wollte ich sowieso mal noch fragen – was für eine Reifenkombination fährt du? Ich fahr jetzt meine MM/HD mal zu Boden, dann schau ich weiter. Aber meine Freundin hat auf ihrem Spark zwei Ron drauf und die gehen gar nicht. Schnell, aber null Grip auf Nass und Wurzelig.



Bei den Reifen wähle ich meistens die Variante "Hauptsache Grip, Rollwiderstand egal".
Meine aktuelle Lieblingskombi ist Continental Kaiser Projekt Draht vorne und Maxxis Minion DHRII MaxxTerra hinten. Ob man das jetzt wirklich so bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen kann ist die Frage  Der Vorderreifen wiegt allein schon 1,3kg, ist halt eher ein Abfahrts-Reifen.
Wenn man nicht unbedingt nur Stolperbiken im Sinn hat, kann man das ganze auch etwas pedalier-freundlicher gestalten. Genug Grip und sehr tourenfreundlichen Rollwiderstand hätte z.B. folgende Kombi: Maxxis Minion DHRII Exo MaxxTerra vorne (ja, ist eigentlich als Hinterreifen gedacht, geht aber vorne auch super) und Maxxis HighrollerII MaxxPro hinten. Oder wenn es mehr Grip haben soll, den DHRII als Supertacky vorne, und hinten einen DHRII in MaxxPro.
Aber MM und HD sind auch schon keine schlechten Reifen, die kannst du wirklich einfach erst mal totfahren, ohne dich darüber ärgern zu müssen.

Rocket Ron geht wirklich nur als Renn-Reifen. Außer leicht laufen kann der imho nicht viel.

Preis-Tipp sind die On-One Reifen Chunky Monkey und Smorgasbord. Werden von Maxxis gefertigt. Der Smorgasbord wäre vielleicht was fürs Spark deiner Freundin, läuft noch ganz gut und dürfte deutlich mehr Grip haben als die Race-Reifchen die sie aktuell drauf hat. Den Chunky Monkey könntest  du auf deinem Enduro-Bike als Gripreifen am Hinterrad fahren, am Vorderrad finde ich ihn ok aber weit nicht so gut wie den Minion DHRII.


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Juli 2016)

Meine aktuelle Fully- Kombi ist Maxxis High Roller II vorne und  Maxxis Minion DHR II MaxxTerra hinten, beide Exo


----------



## Lalyle (8. Juli 2016)

Danke – was für eine Deluxe Auskunft. ;-) Bei meinem Bike leg ich auch mehr Wert auf Grip, aber es sollte schon noch einigermassen fahrbar sein. Eben gerade weil ich meistens mit einer konditionsstarken Bikerin auf einem CC unterwegs bin. 1,3 Kilo ist ein biiiiiisschen viel.  Den Rocket Ron bin ich mal gefahren, das war sehr lustig. Sobald es schlammig wurde bin ich geschwommen. Wenn man es dann schwimmen lässt und dem Bike seinen Raum gibt geht es, aber es war sehr, hüstel, nun, speziell. Mit meiner Kombi bin ich bisher nicht unzufrieden. Hält gar nicht schlecht auf nassen Wurzeln – und die sind hier ziemlich verbreitet. Aber angeblich soll die Haltbarkeit ja übel schlecht sein. 

Wie sind denn die Maxxis tubeless? Gut machbar?


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Maxxis tubeless? Gut machbar?



Maxxis gehen tubeless allgemein ziemlich gut, ich hatte da noch nie Probleme.
Meinen Hinterreifen fahr ich auch immer tubeless, hat einfach angenehmere Rolleigenschaften.


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Juli 2016)

Der Grip ist gut. Wenn Du wegen des Widerstands skeptisch bist, nimm erstmal 2,30 -  dann rollen sie auch ganz passabal.





Tubeless soll gut funktionieren, fahre ich aber nicht 

(EDIT: Klick mal auf die Fotos, da sind die Eigenschaften aufgeführt- (allerdings vom Hersteller )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (8. Juli 2016)

Minion und HR sind keine Schlammreifen, wenn Schlamm und ungünstige Verhältnisse ist der Shorty vorne zumindest ein sehr guter Kompromiss.
Ich bevorzuge die Maxterra Mischung da der Grip ausgezeichnet ist, allerdings brauchs zwei Minions die Saison .
Den mehr abgefahrenen habe ich jetzt aufs Berliner Sandbüchsenrad gepackt - schwimmt da besser 
TL geht bei den Maxxis mit der Standpumpe


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Minion und HR sind keine Schlammreifen



Da muss aber schon arg viel Schlamm zusammenkommen, dass der Minion aufgibt. Das hat noch nicht mal der diesjährige "Frühsommer" geschafft, dass ich mit dem Probleme bekommen hätte.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2016)

Und wenn der Conti Drahtreifen mit knapp 1,3 kg zu schwer ist, kann man anstelle dessen auch den neuen Baron Projekt 2.4 fahren, er wiegt als Faltreifen knapp über 900 gr und hat fast ebensoviel Grip wie der DH Drahtbaron, beide in der Klebegummimischung (Made in Germany).
Den "Projekt" fahre ich am "Enduro" vorn, am Big Bike aber den schweren Baron Drahtreifen.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> beide in der Klebegummimischung (Made in Germany).



das Gummi ist schon ziemlich anders


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2016)

Jetzt stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch - ich sollte wohl schlauchlos fahren 
Beide Reifen, der Baron DH 2.5 und der Baron Projekt 2.4 sind "Apex und Black Chili".
Oder was meintest Du?


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2016)

GrandPrix 4000S haben auch Black Chili 
Black Chili != Black Chili
Gibt's in ganz unterschiedlichen Härten. Das vom Draht-Baron ist deutlich weicher als das vom Falt-Baron.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, klingt einleuchtend - jetzt wo Du das so sagst hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
Der Draht Baron fährt sich wohl auch deswegen schneller runter und der Projekt rollt leichter...
Passend dazu, der neue Projekt ist deutlich besser bei Nässe als der alte 2,35er Faltbaron, dann hat er auch eine andere Mischung als der alte Faltbaron.
Zuviel Sonne Heute beim Biken, das nächste Mal denke ich vorm Posten gründlicher nach


----------



## Noxya (14. Dezember 2016)

Hey Lalyle, 
Gerade Deinen Thread über Schwangerschaft & kleine Norcos gefunden.. 
wie läufts mitlerweile mit dem kleinen Nemo-Norco so ? Hast Du die richtigen Einstellungen für Dich gefunden?

Habe mir gerade auch ein Sight bestellt, farblich genau das Pendant zu Deinem schönen Radel, nämlich blau - mit orangenen Akzenten . Bin schon wahnsinnig gespannt, wie es sich da draussen so fährt... Und hoffe es kommt noch vor Weihnachten hier an....


----------



## Lalyle (19. Dezember 2016)

hei Noxya – Cool, jetzt hab ich eine Norcoschwester hier. Bin gespannt was du dann zu berichten hast und wo du mit den Einstellungen landest. Ich fahr im Moment gerade nicht, ist mir zu kalt. Aber ich freu mich schon.

Bei den Reifen bin ich bei den Originalen geblieben. Tubleless mache ich sobald es wieder wärmer ist. 

Die Pike hab ich noch nicht so hingekriegt wie ich will. Momentan ist das Token draussen, jetzt nutz ich mehr Federweg, aber hab immer noch da Gefühl, für Sensibilität muss ich mit zuwenig Luft fahren. Bin neugierig, wie du das dann machst. Ah. Wobei, hast du überhaupt eine Pike drauf?

Mit meinen Pedalen bin ich extrem zufrieden, die Lenkerbreite passt auch. Sattel sollte ich mal tauschen, war aber zu faul. Geometrie – mal sehen ob ich mir ein Bikefitting gönne. Mir geht immer noch recht schnell mal der Rücken zu, sprich, die Schultern schmerzen. Ansonsten passt es gut und ich mag das Bike sehr. 

Zeig dann mal her! Kannst auch gern den thread hier mitbenutzen, wenn du magst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

